# Expanding to back yard maze



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

I always kept the front yard free of gore due to broad audiance. This year I am expanding it to my backyard for an older audience I can screen before entering. What works best for making a maze for them to walk through? My yard is fenced so I just need to make one s type pattern to exit out otherside of the house.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

It depends what kind of look you want and how much you are willing to spend. I have used 2 x 3s for frame work and covered it in tarp and it worked OK. I now use 4 x 8 panels that I can paint and screw props to. It looks ten times better, but cost ten times as much. I've seen pallets put to good use as well. Just make sure that whatever you decide to go with that it is secure enough for people to bump into and holds up to high wind.


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

I already have used most of my storage space for the cemetary fence in my front yard. The maze would be more for guiding them to scene's. I have a shed and covered patio I plan on making scenes along with a wooden fence that runs across the back.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Hey, good luck!
I'd like to incorporate a maze into my backyard haunt. Post your progress for us!
Val


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

God, I love mazes.
Id love to have a year round maze of rose bushes(Alice plug).
Done right.......... a maze can be the most frightning thing.
Its the trapped feeling, but giving you this false sense that your "almost there" only to be sent in another direction.
Try getting the most turns possible, to give it a much larger feel.

Good-luck!


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks, I will keep you updated on how the project is turning out. I like the post I read on attaching a fluorescent bulb starter to a string of lights, I might use that as the lighting to guide their way through the maze.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

This also depends on the amount of people you think will be going through your maze.


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

Somewhere between 50 and 100 hundred 3 or 4 at a time.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

I've mentioned this before on the forum but we use haybales to form our maze. The square bales work wonderfully for this and you can form walls very easily. We stack them two bales high and they make a four foot wall. We also stuff corn shocks between the bailing twine to form a corn maze and to anchor the bales.

My buddy helps with the haunt and is a local farmer. He provides about 200 bales that we use throughout the haunt and to form a large maze in the driveway. Since it's for one night only, we haul them back after we're done and he uses them for bedding animals. Check around and you might find someone who will donate.

Cleanup at the end is a snap, we just rake up the corn and any loose hay and use it for compost!


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm planning on adding an outdoor maze this year as well. I was going to use Jutte netting as some of the non-contact walls and to screen off other areas. Garage of Evil has a link where you can get 250' for $55 or something. The look of that netting is real creepy and used in a lot of haunts. I was going to run lines and just string it up.


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

That is more for me thanks!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

For the layout, look into a triangular grid system. I think JB Corn first popularized them. It's a good way to maximize an odd-shaped space and every turn is a blind one so it tends to keep people more off-guard and scareable.


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

how is that set up?


----------



## Tracyish (Sep 28, 2009)

After google'ing JB Corn, this is the website I found.
http://http://www.nightmarepark.com/JBCornCDPage.html
I have downloaded this, but have not gotten it to open on this computer yet. I think it is Microsoft Word form.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

try using winzip or 7zip to unzip the files, the open the books with MS Word and the videos with VLC media player. I opened the website files with MS Publisher. Lots of amazing material in there. Some of it is great if you plan to manage a pro haunt in the future.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Wooden frame with plastic sheeting or black garden screen works well. Built that in my front yard last year.


----------



## madtinkerer (Sep 23, 2009)

lewlew said:


> I've mentioned this before on the forum but we use haybales to form our maze. The square bales work wonderfully for this and you can form walls very easily. We stack them two bales high and they make a four foot wall. We also stuff corn shocks between the bailing twine to form a corn maze and to anchor the bales.
> 
> My buddy helps with the haunt and is a local farmer. He provides about 200 bales that we use throughout the haunt and to form a large maze in the driveway. Since it's for one night only, we haul them back after we're done and he uses them for bedding animals. Check around and you might find someone who will donate.
> 
> Cleanup at the end is a snap, we just rake up the corn and any loose hay and use it for compost!


That is an excellent idea, using hay bales! Its bio-degradable, so good for the environment (and your flower beds) and you can support your local farmer too! Plus hay and corn stalks have a classic, organic look that is hard to replicate with any other material. The jutte netting is a good idea too. I used landscape burlap extensively in my haunt last year; it's great ground camo for things like extension cords.


----------



## Hungryforblood (Sep 20, 2009)

I used 2x4's and 1/2 inch plywood. They are bolted together and i'm able to use them every year. I will be posting pics when it's done this year. Hopefully 1 more week.


----------



## Anitafacelift (Jul 22, 2009)

I use 1x2's for the frame,.and then go to my local BICYCLE store and pick up as many bike boxes I can find. They are sturdy and all the same size. Once opened on the end,.they open up to a nice 6' wide or so. One on the top and one on the bottom makes a very good wall. Scews and fender washers hold them so good,...wind and rain doesn't affect them.
Good luck!


----------

